# I think this is the most comfortable I've done



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Amigos resorteros!

En esta oportunidad quiero mostrar a ustedes la resortera más cómoda que hago hasta el día de hoy, "La Tepokata" según mi parecer por supuesto, lo que creo es que al tener esa curvatura el poste se afianza perfectamente la horqueta a la mano, de manera que puede semejarse a la acción de un gatillo en el puño. y el dedo pulgar e indice se apoyan cómodamente sobre la horquilla.

Les comparto también unas fotos del proceso de cambio, Bueno sin más demora aquí les dejo las fotos.


This time I want to show you the most comfortable sling I do until today, "The Tepokata" in my opinion of course, what I think is that by bending the pole that perfectly secures the fork to the hand, way that can be likened to the action of a trigger in his fist. and the thumb and index finger comfortably rely on the fork.

They also share some pictures of the process of change, Well without further delay here I leave the photos.










































































Perdón! olvidaba comentar Que Also es de encino "Quercus Rugosa"


Sorry! also forgot to mention that oak "Quercus Rugosa"


Chepo


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

AWESOME ! Another one from the master!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

that is one tiny cat or you have one monster hand. Great sling and like the cat.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, no one could ever say a bad word about your beautiful oak cattys, amigo. And this one is no exception!
You didn't bring el gato in from the hunt, did you??? LOL









How do you like these flat bands? Is this the first time you've tried them?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> Well, no one could ever say a bad word about your beautiful oak cattys, amigo. And this one is no exception!
> You didn't bring el gato in from the hunt, did you??? LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Dayhiker thank you very much, and I was alive some lol!

Just kidding, I was a good idea to put it in the photo lol!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaah! forgot to comment on the bands.

Using the surgical tube because I can not in my area of flat bands, these gave me the good friend, only that I felt somewhat sluggish.shall go in search of the flat bands.


Chepo


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow.. another great looking slingshot Chepo..







i really like yor work man... what kind of wood is that??


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> wow.. another great looking slingshot Chepo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, oak is also my friend, I commented below the photos.. Saludos Mike!

Chepo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a wonderful fork Chepo. People call you the master and I agree totally.

The forward bend looks like it will provide more palmswell to support the thumb. I find it amazing that we can discover new shapes within the design of a natural tree fork.

Well done! Keep coming up with nre improvements.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

aahh.. i see now..







gracias Chepo.. look forward to seeing more of your work...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The master of naturals! How do you achieve that lovely, marble smooth finish on your wood?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Chepo, I think you may be the greatest natural fork craftsman of this time and era. As a fellow lover of the natural forks, I take my hat off and give you the highest of respect. Absolutely incredible work, amigo.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> AWESOME ! Another one from the master!


Another classic natural, from the MASTER!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Catty and **** in the same pic.... fantastic !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Catty and **** in the same pic.... fantastic !










Ha, ha! I knew that was coming. I just didn't know from where.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Catty and **** in the same pic.... fantastic !


Messiah, we are not worthy!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Catty and **** in the same pic.... fantastic !


Ahaha! ahora sí entendí el chiste jeje!

Ahaha! Now I understood the joke lol!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Magnifique!!







:wub:


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the wood finish!!! How is this achieved?


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

how do you get to such a high level of finish?
it's gorgeous!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another all-time favourite worth a bump.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Another all-time favourite worth a bump.


I am very flattered by your appreciation Dan. This fork is one of my favorites and walked like a caged lion that I hid and did not find it lol!

_GRACIAS A TODOS AMIGOS RESORTEROS!_

_Chepo_


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I am very flattered by your appreciation Dan. This fork is one of my favorites and walked like a caged lion that I hid and did not find it lol!


It's under the little grey lion cub.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I am very flattered by your appreciation Dan. This fork is one of my favorites and walked like a caged lion that I hid and did not find it lol!


It's under the little grey lion cub.
[/quote]

I felt a little more angry at not finding my slingshot lol!

But now I'm calm as a puppy

Thanks Dan


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love this one so much and wish this was in my collection, all i can say is outstanding amigo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I love this one so much and wish this was in my collection, all i can say is outstanding amigo


Thank you very much lucifer93

I'm glad you like it

Saludos mi amigo!

Chepo


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !

congratulation !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

919h said:


> Very nice !
> 
> congratulation !


Gracias 919h!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
I think you should call this one no LA TEPOKATA, but LA DE POCA.... cause, that is how it looks. Very nice work, keep it up and please share with us. Greetings, cuate.
Creo Chepo que a esta la deverias de llamar no LA TEPOKATA, sino LA DE POCA... pues es asi como se ve. Buen trabajo, sigue asi y compartelo con nosotros. Saludos, cuate.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Chepo,
> I think you should call this one no LA TEPOKATA, but LA DE POCA.... cause, that is how it looks. Very nice work, keep it up and please share with us. Greetings, cuate.
> Creo Chepo que a esta la deverias de llamar no LA TEPOKATA, sino LA DE POCA... pues es asi como se ve. Buen trabajo, sigue asi y compartelo con nosotros. Saludos, cuate.


Excellent word game Xidoo. I am pleased and very ingenious flattery.thanks!


----------

